# Great. The latest designer breed? A Goberian.



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's just wonderful (meant in the most sarcastic tone).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This really upsets me to hear about these so called Designer Dogs when I know the number of mixed breeds, some purebreds, that are being euthanzied every week in shelters all across the Country because the shelters are over crowded and these dogs have not been adopted or taken into Rescues.

There will never be enough homes or Rescue Groups for all the animals in shelters right now. Purposely breeding Designer Breeds is just adding to the problem.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Theres SOOO many designer breeds now.... Shi-Bi's... Puggles... 

What will people think of next :uhoh:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I posted this greeder website a few weeks back that sell Goberians... This is so sad.

W&JKennels - Home


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

ugh...disgusting...


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

In the immortal words of my dog: GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess they could have cashed in on the doodle rage by calling them Sibradoodles. I've seen Boxadors, Labragoldens and a Danador on CL lately.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Here the latest is aire-doodles and beabulls. I wondered what a beabull was and found out they are beagle and old english bulldog mixes! Unreal!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Rainheart said:


> I posted this greeder website a few weeks back that sell Goberians... This is so sad.
> 
> W&JKennels - Home


What a disgusting site. Love this (NOT!) statement:


Prices are determined by bone structure/physical appearance, color(Goberians mainly), blooodlines, and MOST IMPORTANTLY personality and character traits!


Nice.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Clearances... not many...


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I have one. Iorek's dad was a red Siberian husky and his mom was a golden retriever. We were stupid and found the litter in the paper and just assumed it was an oops type situation. They were just listed as "Golden retriever/siberian husky mix puppies"... didn't read about this Goberian nonsense until after we brought him home. 


I love him. I think he's amazing. Kind of dreading people catching on that he's a "Goberian" though and thinking we got him because he was a "designer" breed. We seriously had no idea until later.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mirinde said:


> I have one. Iorek's dad was a red Siberian husky and his mom was a golden retriever. We were stupid and found the litter in the paper and just assumed it was an oops type situation. They were just listed as "Golden retriever/siberian husky mix puppies"... didn't read about this Goberian nonsense until after we brought him home.
> 
> 
> I love him. I think he's amazing. Kind of dreading people catching on that he's a "Goberian" though and thinking we got him because he was a "designer" breed. We seriously had no idea until later.


I don't think we would even consider judging you! I have my Jasmine who is a lab/golden mix and Nellie's Mom who posted here also has a lab/golden mix. 
Both of us got our girls long before they started calling them labragoldens. 

I don't think either of us would consider getting a "designer" breed, but our dogs are adored by both of us. And I think none of us would want to line the pockets of the folks who intentionally breed these dogs and give them cutsey names.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

On our walk last night, we met a lady with a lovely 10 month old Golden - who'd been shaved. Sigh. Walking with her was a lady with a cute little white dog, and I asked the breed, cuz I'm nosy. She proudly told me it was a "mini golden doodle." Yep.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Mirinde, I think people are differentiating between getting mixed breed dog - in this case a golden/siberian X - and going out to purposely buy a purposely bred, marketed to the nth degree 'Goberian' or whatever is the newest craze and believing it to be the newest 'hybrid' and dropping thousands of dollars for it. I have no issue with people who want a mixed breed dog (obviously) and go to the shelter/rescues to get a lab/poodle cross or a golden/poodle cross or a pug/bulldog cross...but I do have an issue with people buying these same mixed breeds from greeders who are out to make a quick buck and market them as 'hybrids'. Not to mention the attitude of said people who drop the cash for these dogs will look down their noses at "mutts" in the shelter...not realizing that their own dogs ARE mutts.

Heck, Ranger's a mixed breed. I suspect he's a flat coat retriever X with...?? Maybe a golden retriever? At any rate, he's a mutt. Not a "black lightning racing retriever" that I paid 2000 dollars for to someone who bred a flattie and golden retriever to con people into the newest dog 'breed'. BIG difference. To me, anyway. Since you thought he was an 'oops' litter - and the fact that he wasn't being marketed as a 'goberian" it's probably true - you don't need to worry about people judging you for having Iorek just because he's a siberian/golden X. The circumstances of you getting him are different than the people who want a Goberian for the sake of the name, marketing, etc.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Mirinde, I think people are differentiating between getting mixed breed dog - in this case a golden/siberian X - and going out to purposely buy a purposely bred, marketed to the nth degree 'Goberian' or whatever is the newest craze and believing it to be the newest 'hybrid' and dropping thousands of dollars for it. I have no issue with people who want a mixed breed dog (obviously) and go to the shelter/rescues to get a lab/poodle cross or a golden/poodle cross or a pug/bulldog cross...but I do have an issue with people buying these same mixed breeds from greeders who are out to make a quick buck and market them as 'hybrids'. Not to mention the attitude of said people who drop the cash for these dogs will look down their noses at "mutts" in the shelter...not realizing that their own dogs ARE mutts.
> 
> Heck, Ranger's a mixed breed. I suspect he's a flat coat retriever X with...?? Maybe a golden retriever? At any rate, he's a mutt. Not a "black lightning racing retriever" that I paid 2000 dollars for to someone who bred a flattie and golden retriever to con people into the newest dog 'breed'. BIG difference. To me, anyway. Since you thought he was an 'oops' litter - and the fact that he wasn't being marketed as a 'goberian" it's probably true - you don't need to worry about people judging you for having Iorek just because he's a siberian/golden X. The circumstances of you getting him are different than the people who want a Goberian for the sake of the name, marketing, etc.



Thank you for all of that, and especially the fact that I seriously LOL'd at "black lightening racing retriever", hahaha!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I guess they could have cashed in on the doodle rage by calling them Sibradoodles. I've seen Boxadors, Labragoldens and a Danador on CL lately.


Just think how many of these "designer" dogs would go flying out of shelters if the shelter managers started a marketing campaign about having these "breeds" through ads in the paper or on CL, all at a much better deal than these greeders.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I can't even type here on the forum what I'm thinking.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

One of the first dogs I fostered (Charlie) was a _Golden/Be_agle mix. I was not sure what his history was and if this was an accidental breeding thing or not. He had feather tail and coloring of a Golden but OMG, he had the loud Beagle bark....... LOL. I was so surprised how fast a family wanted him and he got adopted out to a family that had this same mix years back and loved it.......


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie looks like a great dog!
I was just thinking that maybe all shelters should start mashing the mix-breed names into designer-language to raise the public awareness re MIXED breeds not NEW breeds .................. 
nah, I couldn't stand the pretentiousness and the dogs might get a complex too.
Here's cheers to the GOOD dogs who happen upon this earth, and bad karma to those who try to profit of the designer-bandwagon.
That is all


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Just think how many of these "designer" dogs would go flying out of shelters if the shelter managers started a marketing campaign about having these "breeds" through ads in the paper or on CL, all at a much better deal than these greeders.


*Now that's a thought, good thinking DG!* What a great way to turn a negative situation into what could be a very positive thing, and of course a win win situation for these dogs in shelters.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

and to think, we just called them mutts when I was growing up. LOL

I watched an episode on Judge Judy a couple of weeks ago about a lady suing her brother over the dog she gave him 5 years prior. She claimed that her mixed dog was a purebred named a Mi-Ki, Maltese mixed with a several other breeds in there. I read more on this site. Judge Judy didn't agree with her about her dog being a purebred since it's not recognized at the AKC and blew her off. 

Mi-Ki Information and Pictures, Mi-Kis, Mi-Ki Puppies, Mi-Ki Photos, , Miki


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

When you give something a name - people tend to think it has value. A breeder can then create a market for it - meaning sales. A name sounds more valuable than "mixed breed". It is just another mixed breed.

However - not to swim upstream here - but all breeds were at one time a mixed breed. So, what people might say about today's designer dogs - were probably once said about our beloved Goldens.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I like Goldens since they were created in my ancestral country, Scotland. Yes, they originated from a mixed of retrievers, loved the story on their creation.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Deb - I have traveled extensively around the world - Canada, Mexico, Uruguay, Scotland, Ireland, England, France, India, Singapore, China, Australia, ... BUT - my favorite trip was Scotland. The country, the people, the history, ... I did a driving tour around the entire country visiting castles. Best trip of my life.

The friendliest people I have ever met.

And - you really do get 4 seasons of weather all in the same day.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

dberk said:


> However - not to swim upstream here - but all breeds were at one time a mixed breed. So, what people might say about today's designer dogs - were probably once said about our beloved Goldens.



I've been thinking on this a lot recently too!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mirinde said:


> I've been thinking on this a lot recently too!


I completely disagree. When they were breeding goldens, they were specifically breeding for certain traits. They also were not selling them willy nilly for some outrageous price and misrepresenting the dogs. People always throw that argument out there and it's really comparing apples to oranges. There is no comparison to the breeding of "designer" dogs to creating the golden retriever.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh no, I wasn't defending the whole "designer breed" fad... just wondering what would happen if someone took the pocket of time in which Golden Retrievers were being created and plopped it into our current day-- how would people perceive that? I'm pretty sure there is no valid point to mixing a pug and a beagle, haha!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mirinde said:


> Oh no, I wasn't defending the whole "designer breed" fad... just wondering what would happen if someone took the pocket of time in which Golden Retrievers were being created and plopped it into our current day-- how would people perceive that? I'm pretty sure there is no valid point to mixing a pug and a beagle, haha!


Sorry, my comment wasn't actually directed at your comment. GRF doesn't quote all the quotes in the post prior, so I was actually commenting on dberk's comment along with yours. I didn't mean for it to look like I was zeroing in on you, because that wasn't my intent at all.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

fostermom said:


> I completely disagree. When they were breeding goldens, they were specifically breeding for certain traits. They also were not selling them willy nilly for some outrageous price and misrepresenting the dogs. People always throw that argument out there and it's really comparing apples to oranges. There is no comparison to the breeding of "designer" dogs to creating the golden retriever.


Well, us Golden lovers would like to believe that. But how do you know what they were doing and why in the 1800's? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We met a woman yesterday who claimed to have purebred North American Wind Hounds. I am not even kidding. They were whippet, saluki, greyhound mixes. . .


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Chances are back in the 1800's, they wanted a hunting dog, that may had been the reason.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

My goodness, are there any combinations of breeds that they haven't bred together yet? I feel like I can't keep up with all of these ridiculous designer breeds. And everytime I think I've heard it all, they get even crazier. Like I'm sure a chihuaweiler/rotthuahua has already been created.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I found one that tops the cake. Last night at the dog park I saw a dog who looked exactly like a retreiver but it was white with dalmation spots on it. :uhoh: That's a new one. :doh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I was visiting my daughter in MA week before last and met a teenager whose mother breeds Australian Labradoodles. She seemed very proud and since I was a guest visiting their home, I didn't further the discussion. She did though, say that her mother breeds doodle to doodle, not lab to poodle, so I assumed this meant she'd be at this for some years. Ike was right there at my side and she barely acknowledged him...which I thought was odd. Who doesn't love up a Golden, much less ignore one?

I'll be boarding Ike in a few weeks, just an overnighter for my son's wedding, and when I went on the Pet Resort's website to take the virtual tour I noticed what looked exactly like a Golden, but with a much lighter lower half of the body. As if someone had dipped him in white paint from the belly down. When I visited the Pet Resort, I asked about the dog in the video and it happens to belong to the facility Manager. He's a Golden Pyrenees mix. I asked if he was in intentional breeding and the owner said, 'Yes, but he is a Rescue. I only Rescue.' What a refreshing thing to hear.  The dog's name is Riley, he's gorgeous. He's a big dog, about 100 lbs with a thick flowing coat. His owner calls him, 'my gentle giant'. I'll try to get some pics of Ike with him, on our test run visit next week.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

My friend has a purebred Pom-shih-poo. Yup. The little ankle biter was very expensive and comes from the best lines! She also has massive allergies, never has firm poops and is aggressive. 

Eeeyup.


----------



## MissLibby (Aug 6, 2011)

I just saw a black Vislador puppy on craigslist.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, and the dog I mentioned... not socialized at ALL. FREAKS OUT around my dogs. I'm always so proud of mine because while she's snarling and spitting, they just stand there and look at her like "*** is YOUR problem?" ... My friend says "she's just telling them she's the boss!" Uhhh... no. LOL.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Disgusting*

I'm with Carolina Mom.

Greedy People breeding designer dogs, while Mixed Breeds and Pure Breds are euthanized everyday in shelters!

Disgusting people!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I hear they're called Goldmatians..... ???


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I hear they're called Goldmatians..... ???


Looks more like a Golder Collie to me.

It's sad really. That dog has such a sweet face. If I saw him at the shelter, I'd love to adopt him!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I would too! Such a sweet face.


----------

